# Metal Pless LiveBoxx



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I was thrilled to have been able to launch the LiveBoxx pusher at the SIMA Symposium. Since then I put together this short video of what this plow can do. I look forward to your feedback as always.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW! Very impressive! 

How does it compare to a Horst Snowwing in cost?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats a real nice plow scraps clean


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

Paul your a dealer for them. They have some nice products,but over the last 6yrs. or so. Have called them for information and pricing, nobody ever there to talk to and never return my calls. So the last 4 pieces came from horst. Do you know what the problem is or they just do not want to sell in the u.s.?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

snocrete;1641668 said:


> WOW! Very impressive!
> 
> How does it compare to a Horst Snowwing in cost?


They are very close in price, when comparing simular cutting edges. If you want the LiveEdge cutting edge option there will be an upcharge.



fendt716;1641683 said:


> Paul your a dealer for them. They have some nice products,but over the last 6yrs. or so. Have called them for information and pricing, nobody ever there to talk to and never return my calls. So the last 4 pieces came from horst. Do you know what the problem is or they just do not want to sell in the u.s.?


I am now their US sales representative, I will make sure we answer all your questions. It would make me very happy to sell you a Metal Pless.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

fendt716;1641683 said:


> Paul your a dealer for them. They have some nice products,but over the last 6yrs. or so. Have called them for information and pricing, nobody ever there to talk to and never return my calls. So the last 4 pieces came from horst. Do you know what the problem is or they just do not want to sell in the u.s.?


I noticed you are in NJ 
Chris Marino from 
Xtreme Snow Pros will be your dealer.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

do they make skid steer models with the "live edge"? if so what sizes?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

snocrete;1641795 said:


> do they make skid steer models with the "live edge"? if so what sizes?


We certainly do.
we have an 8, 10, 12, & 14 foot all with 36 inch high moldboard and 36 side gates (wings). These are solidly built pushers the 8 foot weighs 1470 lbs and the 14 weighs 2175 lbs.
Metal Pless also makes a loader model the only difference is the height of the moldboard and side gates which are 42 inches. These are built in lengths of 12, 14, 16, & 18. We do not make a light duty, both sizes are built for heavy duty work. The shoes on the side gates allow for vertical movement if you should hit a curb line.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very interesting. 

Do you need to train operators to its different characteristics to prevent bending and folding? I see you covered the max speed already.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

dfd9;1641879 said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> Do you need to train operators to its different characteristics to prevent bending and folding? I see you covered the max speed already.


No training neccesary, it works like any other pusher box just better. You can even stack snow with no issues.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Neige;1641852 said:


> We certainly do.
> we have an 8, 10, 12, & 14 foot all with 36 inch high moldboard and 36 side gates (wings). These are solidly built pushers the 8 foot weighs 1470 lbs and the 14 weighs 2175 lbs.
> Metal Pless also makes a loader model the only difference is the height of the moldboard and side gates which are 42 inches. These are built in lengths of 12, 14, 16, & 18. We do not make a light duty, both sizes are built for heavy duty work. The shoes on the side gates allow for vertical movement if you should hit a curb line.


................

Very nice


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks sweet. I felt like I could see the cutting edge get worn down on the dry asphalt! I want one!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments, here is a picture of a pusher they deleivered to an airport in Quebec. This baby is 24 feet wide, with 10 foot side plates, giving it a total of 44 feet wide, when wings are fully extended.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

can it be use as a angle plow? for the wing do you need 3rd and 4th function valves?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

heman;1642151 said:


> can it be use as a angle plow? for the wing do you need 3rd and 4th function valves?


Yes the plow can be used as angle plow, it comes with a joystick that fits on a spare valve so you need a third valve. The joy stick is an electric 3 function that controls each wing and the power angle.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

what size plow can you fit on a L-90 or 624? the L-90 has a 3rd valve but the john deere does not but it has hydrolics to the quick coupler.

what do they cost?


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

also do you have hitches for farm tracktors?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

heman;1642382 said:


> also do you have hitches for farm tracktors?


They have mounts for all farm tractors.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

heman;1642380 said:


> what size plow can you fit on a L-90 or 624? the L-90 has a 3rd valve but the john deere does not but it has hydrolics to the quick coupler.
> 
> what do they cost?


I will get you a price on this tomorrow.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Neige;1642148 said:


> Thanks for all the great comments, here is a picture of a pusher they deleivered to an airport in Quebec. This baby is 24 feet wide, with 10 foot side plates, giving it a total of 44 feet wide, when wings are fully extended.


Made the cover of InfraStructure Magazine. Thought I recognized it. Guess when you are only plowing an inch at a time you can have a pretty big plow.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

what do you mean running like a vbox??


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

if i get some of the huge jobs i may need one for the 9170 let me know what you have for this one.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

A Plo*wMaxx 0842-15* a 8 foot plow with 42 inch side gates 42 inch moldboard. Specs: 180 degree multiple hydraulic side wing positions. Side wings made from heavy duty steel CHT400. Soft Drive mechanical steel trip edge heavy duty multi-section 3/4''X 6'' X 24'' cutting edges. Three adjustable crossover relief valves for hydraulic protection on the side wings and power angle system. Self-leveling skid shoes on the wings made from CHT400 steel. Lateral floating of the blade. Adjustable angulation of the blade. Triple electric valve selector kit (DVDE3), and baked powder paint. $16,420.00 + Volvo quick attach $1,260.00 coming to a price of $17,680.00 Free freight for a limited time. 
A *PlowMaxx 1242-19* a 12 foot plow with 42 inch side gates 42 inch moldboard. Specs: 180 degree multiple hydraulic side wing positions. Side wings made from heavy duty steel CHT400. Heavy duty CHT400 steel multi-section mechanical trip edge 1/2'' X 6'' X 72'' cutting edges. Three adjustable crossover relief valves for hydraulic protection on the side wings and power angle system. Self-leveling skid shoes on the wings made from CHT400 steel. Lateral floating of the blade. Adjustable angulation of the blade. Triple electric valve selector kit (DVDE3), and baked powder paint. $15,785.00 + Volvo quick attach$1,260.00 coming to a price of $17,045.00 Free freight for a limited time. Soft Drive option add $2,210.00
*Picture 1* is the back view of a Plow Maxx. *Picture 2* is the front view of a Plow Maxx. *Picture 3* is a Plow Maxx with the Soft Drive cutting edge.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

thank you, i will let you know. what is soft drive?


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

what would a hitch cost for a 9170 farm tractor?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

heman;1642867 said:


> thank you, i will let you know. what is soft drive?


Soft drive is the heavy duty trip system Metal Pless offers as an option on some pushers. Its the one that trips back without lifting the blade when it trips.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

heman;1642869 said:


> what would a hitch cost for a 9170 farm tractor?


For that size tractor the sub-frame MKS3 is $4,840.00
The *CityMaxx *plow is highly suggested for that size a tractor.
Model *CT1048-20* a 10 foot plow with 60 inch side gates 48 inch moldboard fully extended 20 feet. Double action hydraulics ''Pression MAxx'' exclusive to Metal Pless. 180 degree multiple hydraulic side wing positions. Side wings made from heavy duty steel CHT400. Soft Drive mechanical steel trip edge heavy duty multi-section 3/4''X 6'' X 24'' cutting edges. Soft Drive mechanical steel trip edge on the wings. Double row of hydraulic cylinders on the wings to give extra strength. Three adjustable crossover relief valves for hydraulic protection on the side wings and power angle system. Skid shoes (CHT400 steel) mounted to the back of the cutting edge. Wear plate welded to the skid shoes on the side wings. Lateral floating of the blade. Adjustable angulation of the blade, and baked powder paint. This system requires 3 or 4 sets of oil outlets. Price includes sub-frame. Price $23,105.00 free freight for a limited time. Also available is the City Maxx CT1248-22 a 12 foot plow with 5 foot wings and a 4 foot moldboard fully extended 22 feet. Price $24,685.00 Watch it in action here


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

that price includes everything then, plow and hitch for tracktor?


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

here the machine i was taking about.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

heman;1643258 said:


> that price includes everything then, plow and hitch for tracktor?


That is correct, the only thing you will need to add is the hydraulic hoses.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

cool, thanks


----------



## MetalPless_Paul (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is a video from the Metal Pless web site that shows & explains the soft drive trip edge. http://www.go-track.com/video%20citymaxx.htm


----------

